# FEMA Information on Shelters



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

FEMA
Guidance on Planning for Integration of Functional
Needs Support Services in General Population Shelters
November 2010


Pg. 25
Operational Tool #17 Shelter Layout
Estimating Shelter Capacity

• 20 square feet per person should be available for short-term
or evacuation shelters and up to 40 square feet per person for
sheltering longer than 72 hours
• People who use wheelchairs, lift equipment, a service animal, and
personal assistance services can require up to 100 square feet

Source Sheltering People with Disabilities, Draft Space and Layout
Considerations Universal Access Committee, Feb, 2007
www.ct.gov/demhs/lib/demhs/space__layout_considerations.pdf


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I have gone to FEMA classes on shelters at the Maryland Training Center, at two different Emergency Operations Centers, Red Cross classrooms and via On-line. This is the first that I ever read that if you take a Service Dog into a Mass Care Shelter (such as those run by the ARC) then you can have up to 100 sq ft. over someone without a disability only getting 20-40 sq ft. 

I wonder why this is not info given through the classes and drills?


----------

